# repetitive sentences...???



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone else having problems? You type a sentence, when it gets to the end of the line, it repeats half of the sentence on the new line? a bit like you are saying half the sentence twice...

I am having to edit it out of my posts atm....

- - - Updated - - -

ooohhh it didn't happen that time! Maybe just in certain sections?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ser said:


> Anyone else having problems? You type a sentence, when it gets to the end of the line, it repeats half of the sentence on the new line? a bit like you are saying half the sentence twice...
> 
> I am having to edit it out of my posts atm....
> 
> ...


this site has gone doolaly on my phone for some reason. the whole page format looks different. ?? x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i was wondering if *I* was going doolally!!!! Thank gawd it ain't just me!  x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned by @Katy and she's looking to rectify it.
> 
> I'm sure she has mentioned replying in the advanced settings, to stop this.
> 
> Bloody annoying though!


Yeah, for now the advanced reply or double clicking on the 'reply' seems to work. Lorian's still looking into it.

It seemed find yesterday but evidently it's happening again.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

no, i didn't mean where it is posting the same whole sentence over...i mean when you are writing a paragraph and are getting to the end of the line, then it repeats part of the sentence, maybe five or six words at the start of the next line.

For instance...The cat sat on the mat and wore a hat.

would turn in to: The cat sat on the mat and sat on the mat and wore a hat. Last night it was driving me nuts lol.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> no, i didn't mean where it is posting the same whole sentence over...i mean when you are writing a paragraph and are getting to the end of the line, then it repeats part of the sentence, maybe five or six words at the start of the next line.
> 
> For instance...The cat sat on the mat and wore a hat.
> 
> would turn in to: The cat sat on the mat and sat on the mat and wore a hat. Last night it was driving me nuts lol.


I definately haven't had that...might it be to do with your hardware as opposed to the forum?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm not sure chicky, my lappy was behaving like an asshole last night anyways...its new, gawd knows what i have done to it...seems to be running ok again(fingers crossed lol)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> i'm not sure chicky, my lappy was behaving like an asshole last night anyways...its new, gawd knows what i have done to it...seems to be running ok again(fingers crossed lol)


If it keeps doing it let me know. If anyone else notices it please speak up! We need to know about these little glitches


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Like i said babe, my lappy was acting up last night, it was probably something on my end...but i couldn't get it to stop doing it and it was doing my head in lol, was just wondering if anyone else had the same issue. I also had total freezing mid sentence, supposedly that happens when your comp needs defragged and tidied up...but as i said, its a new lappy, have nothing on it, no pics, vids, files, nothing....weird! Maybe it was lifes way of telling me to go to bed hehe.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ser said:


> Anyone else having problems? You type a sentence, when it gets to the end of the line, it repeats half of the sentence on the new line? a bit like you are saying half the sentence twice...
> 
> I am having to edit it out of my posts atm....
> 
> ...


Yeah I get it to, also when I'm typing a reply to something the whole thing freezes.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Nidge!! How you doing? Its been a while, good to see you are still around here :wub:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ser said:


> Hey Nidge!! How you doing? Its been a while, good to see you are still around here :wub:


Likewise Ser, hows things with you? :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah am good! You know me, i come n go...but i always come back Still training, still loving strongwoman! Still smashing through my pb's...so its all good babe:bounce:


----------

